# Goats and raw eggs



## TRF (Jul 1, 2014)

For those that feed pigs around their goats, is there a major concern if the goats were to mouth the raw eggs the pigs are eating? Experiences?

The goats are pet/home use only. No one else gets the milk. I know the eggs are not species appropriate as they are animal protein not vegetable protein. Currently the goats are separated from the pigs but would be easier to run them together during the Summer. I know the goats will check it out even if they do not eat any. Our pigs eat leftover garden scraps, home made yogurt, milk, eggs and many other things with their browse. No meat scraps, they go to our dogs. The eggs are the only thing I was worried they would have an ill effect from.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

Salmonella would be a concern for the goats.


----------



## TRF (Jul 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Salmonella would be a concern for the goats.


Why for the goats but not the pigs? Anyone with experience with confirmed Salmonella and goats? Pigs?

I have had Salmonella myself but that was from dirty Iguana water splashing while changing it. Never from food, raw or cooked.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Pigs are designed to eat garbage, goats are not. Goats will eat stuff that is not good for them sometimes and yes, it can make them sick.


----------



## TRF (Jul 1, 2014)

doublebowgoats said:


> Pigs are designed to eat garbage, goats are not. Goats will eat stuff that is not good for them sometimes and yes, it can make them sick.


Not sure I follow that completely:biggrin I agree pigs being Omnivores just like us are better able to digest a wider selection of food items. I still would not feed them garbage. Dogs shouldn't be fed high grain diets either being Carnivores. But I am not aware of any brand of kibble being 100% meat. At best it's probably like Taco Bell's ground meat at 35%. My dogs eat raw but most people feed kibble to their dogs their entire life. Some do well on it, some don't.

I just want to see if anyone has had their goats eat raw eggs, accidentally or on purpose, and had any bad results like a goat dying from it. I'm sure it happens. Whether or not someone is willing to say it does is another story.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Goats are ruminants, pigs are not. The pigs can better digest things like eggs...


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, once my doe snuck in the coop and ate two freshly laid eggs. She survived


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I would not run pigs with the goats because the pigs are a threat to their lives! Seriously, they can be pretty nasty if they want to be.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

In the boer world they make an egg drench for their goats, they drench them with several ounces of egg mix a day to add protein to their diet and help bloom them for show. Gail Christian is who started the egg drench with her show lambs; (copied off her old website)
*Gail Christians Famous Egg Drench*

30 eggs, 
one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..24 oz. of water (use the milk can) 
4 oz. honey
4 oz. mazzola corn oil
4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.

Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows

Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily. If you feed wet feed, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.
If they are under finished are really stale, you can feed 10 oz. 3-5 times day (24hrs.).

It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Lambs that have a gut, I would recommend cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day. In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. This drench has been used successfully for about 25 years.

So I guess eggs would be ok, but I really wouldn't run the pigs with the goats, they are kinda gross and can be pretty mean. (Been raising pigs for a looong time)


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I really don't agree with giving goats animal protein. If you are feeding them an appropriate diet, this is not necessary. If they are wanting to eat eggs on a regular basis, there is a deficiency somewhere.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

No way that I'd feed that egg mixture to a goat. Just because someone does it for meat show goats doesn't mean it's healthy or a good idea for dairy goats.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

A few years ago, someone on here posted about their doe who would seek out freshly laid eggs and eat them. I don't remember when or who, but I remember it was a fairly lengthy post.

I'd worry about salmonella with the goats eating raw eggs, more from the outer shell than the actual white or yolk.

By the way....I have a hen who goes into the goat stall every day and lays a big blue egg in the corner. The goats are all very good about not stepping on her or her egg. I go in every morning and take it out!


----------



## TRF (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks all for answering my original questions.

I do not have large farm pigs. Mine max out at 300 lbs which is still large enough. I have seen many times how they can be rough but the key with them is never let them be hungry. That is part of the fun of having pigs.


----------

